# Pedals info



## marius.suiram (Mar 4, 2017)

I have these pedals and I am interested if anybody can help with the maker and the period they were used. Any value or recycle?
On the dust cup I can see a diamond , but I cannot read what is written inside, maybe 4 letters, ?? Wald??


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 4, 2017)

usually marks are on the dust caps or cages. 
But here's the place to search
http://velobase.com/ListComponents.aspx?Category=109
as you scroll over each pedal, you'll get a small pop-up photo


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 4, 2017)

No luck, still need help!


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 4, 2017)

Weco pedals


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 4, 2017)

A different set of Weco pedals shows up in Velobase - it's of course an abridged database. 
But German made, and yours look older than any we're likely to find.  I'd guess 50s if not 40s.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2017)

Those sure look like this set, but yours may be an earlier issue looking at your large Union style caps.





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272572604311


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 5, 2017)

Hard to find info


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 5, 2017)

I would be searching ebay Germany and using google translate


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 5, 2017)

I give  up.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> I give  up.




Don't be a quitter! I'm sure something will show up and eventually answer your question. But I say those end caps are a spitting image of the Union pedals made in the early mid fifties thru 1965.

Here's another brand that has similarities. Saf-Tee made in Spain. Obviously a later issue. Found on the Great Britain eBay but from a US seller.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232218822402


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 6, 2017)

He seems to be dissatisfied with our efforts.


----------



## marius.suiram (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for your help. I always get guidance here.
I checked the speedplay pedals museum too.
It looks that they are late 60's, early 70's.
As somebody said in the bikeforums.
Probably more rusty than valuable, but I will keep them.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> Thank you for your help. I always get guidance here.
> I checked the speedplay pedals museum too.
> *It looks that they are late 60's, early 70's*.
> As somebody said in the bikeforums.
> Probably more rusty than valuable, but I will keep them.




Union along with other makes did not have the removable caps in the late 60's and early 70's so I believe your pedals are an earlier issue.


----------

